# set up question: min depth



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I would like to install a sw set up behind the couch. I have a question about tank dimensions. I would like the tank to be 8 feet long. The height can be up to 18 inches or so. The problem dimension is the depth. I can't bring the tank too far into the living room. So, What would be the minimum width of the tank? I would like to keep anemone's and some clown fish.

Thank you in advance. I am a Fresh water guy so please be gentle with me. hahah

Rick


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

So, how far into the living room do you feel your tank can extend ?
For appearance's sake, as well as given the type of tank you want to set up, and since you want it to be 8' long, I'd suggest the minimum depth (width) should be 18" - anything much less than that may not look very well-proportioned, in my view.
Perhaps 16" would look ok. ( 12 inches to 14 inches would be too narrow though, imo)
I would also mention that I think the tank height should be more than 18" - more in the area of 20" to 24".
In any event, it looks like you will need a custom built tank.
That's my .02


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> So, how far into the living room do you feel your tank can extend ?
> For appearance's sake, as well as given the type of tank you want to set up, and since you want it to be 8' long, I'd suggest the minimum depth (width) should be 18" - anything much less than that may not look very well-proportioned, in my view.
> Perhaps 16" would look ok. ( 12 inches to 14 inches would be too narrow though, imo)
> I would also mention that I think the tank height should be more than 18" - more in the area of 20" to 24".
> ...


Thank you Paul! Always apprecaite your .02 I am not wondering about aesthetics so much as the performance of the tank. Any thoughts on the ability to keep a healthy tank if the depth is as narrow as 12 to 16 inches?

Rick


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> So, how far into the living room do you feel your tank can extend ?
> For appearance's sake, as well as given the type of tank you want to set up, and since you want it to be 8' long, I'd suggest the minimum depth (width) should be 18" - anything much less than that may not look very well-proportioned, in my view.
> Perhaps 16" would look ok. ( 12 inches to 14 inches would be too narrow though, imo)
> I would also mention that I think the tank height should be more than 18" - more in the area of 20" to 24".
> ...


Thank you Paul! Always apprecaite your .02 I am not wondering about aesthetics so much as the performance of the tank. Any thoughts on the ability to keep a healthy tank if the depth is as narrow as 12 to 16 inches?

Rick


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Rick, I've kept several marine tanks over the years, some with anemones & clown fish, and I really think that 12" would be too narrow (and that's not just for aesthetics) .... but imo 16" would be ok, if that would fit in your plans, re: extending into the living room. 
That width would allow for better and easier cleaning, equipment & decor set-up, water flow, allow for growth of the anemones, and give the fish some reasonable swimming space. I really do feel that 12" or so may give you problems you don't need, not to mention the overall look of what you will want to be creating for such a great-sized tank.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

IMO if you are strictly talking about if the depth will affect anything in you tank it probley wont at 12 but thats too narrow in my view. I think height would matter for lighting and lenght is important depending on what fish your keeping. I think you will have to get a custom tank with those dimensions


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Rick, I've kept several marine tanks over the years, some with anemones & clown fish, and I really think that 12" would be too narrow (and that's not just for aesthetics) .... but imo 16" would be ok, if that would fit in your plans, re: extending into the living room.
> That width would allow for better and easier cleaning, equipment & decor set-up, water flow, allow for growth of the anemones, and give the fish some reasonable swimming space. I really do feel that 12" or so may give you problems you don't need, not to mention the overall look of what you will want to be creating for such a great-sized tank.


awesome, thanks paul


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

dino said:


> IMO if you are strictly talking about if the depth will affect anything in you tank it probley wont at 12 but thats too narrow in my view. I think height would matter for lighting and lenght is important depending on what fish your keeping. I think you will have to get a custom tank with those dimensions


Thanks dino! 12 is too narrow from an aesthetic point of view or a performance point of view, in your opinion.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I do think is go 18 min


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i think to say that 12" depth is to little is just aesthetics and personal preference not essential. Just make sure you scape your live rock so you can get a glass cleaner around anywhere on the front 3 panes, you can always have it tight to the back pane. The advantage of the narrower tanks is the current is much more concentrated so you can get more out of your power heads. Sure i'd have loved a wider tank but most small/medium tanks are 12" anyways so a lot of people have reefs in them. heres my tank, not much now but the scape doesn't restricted by the tank depth:


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks Neven!


----------

